# Paph. primilium



## albert (Aug 27, 2008)

also opened a few days ago.
cheers
Albert


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh, that's such a cute one. :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice primie! Albert. Let's see the whole plant!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great idea!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice prim, indeed.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

I miss my prim - I'll have to go take a look & see if it's in spike/bud!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

